# Questions about Dovetails



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I am going to build a toolbox out of 1/2" Oak. The approximate size will be 22 long by 14 high and 12 deep. I want my dovetails to be on the 12" edges. With that thin of stock, half- blind joints will be too difficult. I will be using the through template on my Rockler jig. I have a generic (clear) plate for my Craftsman router and will use the bit and bushing from the Rockler jig. How deep will I set the depth of the bit? Any other advise for using this setup for the first time?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would look at the instructions that came with the Rockler jig. It should give you the initial setting for the bit depth below your router base plate. I suggest that you get some scrap material the exact thickness of the material your going to use and make some sample joints to get it down to a good fit. Usually the bits are set a little bit deeper than the material that you are going to use. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

woodnut is right on target. The depth of the cut should be just (Maybe the thickness of a business card) deeper than the wood thickness that you are joining. This will leave things just a bit proud, and ready for sanding down after the joint is assembled. The tricky part is going to be the placement of the template to adjust your spacing. (Read the jig instructions carefully, and have some scrap to practice with.


----------

